# Betta Fighting?



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I was on ebay looking at tanks when I stumbled across a listing for PK fighters, apparently bred and sold for that purpose. This may be a stupid question, but is fighting fish legal in the US? o.o And is it done?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope it's not legal @[email protected] but sadly I think it _is _done.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope not either..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup it's illegal but no one cares so unfortunately it is done....like it has been for hundreds of years in Thailand.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Except in thailand they care for the fish. Once one fish becomes dominant, they immediatly remove them and treat their injuries. In america it's just dumb little kids fighting Bettas to the death and ignoring the winners injuries and instead of putting it in a clean, warm tank the winner gets put into a tiny, cold, dirty bowl. Thailand fighting I don't mind, but still don't care for... but anywhere else is terrible...

EDIT: Also, in thailand, they only fight fish in top health that are well bred and are fighting PK's (They realize that the long finned ones fare much more horribly then fihter PKs in these fights)


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ That's really interesting. I actually didn't know that.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

check your local state laws on animal fighting. it's illegal in most states, but some states specify that fish don't count. :/ which is stupid. i know, my state law states that any animal bred or trained for fighting, or fought. so, i at least know, it's illegal in MY state.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

PK fighter is a "breed" of Betta splendens.. for lack of a better word. Basically they are the original domesticated splendens, before they were bred for color and form. These fish are EXTREMELY aggressive, to the point where they will injure themselves trying to get to another fish so they generally don't make good pets. Still gorgeous fish though. I'd be interested in a pair myself.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

When I first got my first betta, I was looking things about taking care of bettas on youtube, and I came across some fish fighting videos.There are lots of them. It's horrible. :-(


----------



## Lchurch7 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! My brother used to do it. He lived in walker county ALABAMA. That is cruel and sucks.


----------



## Betta311 (Sep 17, 2011)

I may get heat for this but it is what it is sadly.when I was about 15 me and three freinds each got bettas.we all had 2.5 gal tanks heated and all.we fought them twice in a 1 gallon bowl we would place 2 bettas and let them fight BUT we had a points system,we would stop the fight after 3 nips of a tail fin.so NO bettas got severly injured and we treated them immediatly..that was a few years ago...i would NEVER do that now...i now have 4 bettas that a love dearly and they all have 5 gal or more.but I wanted to share that with this thread.


----------



## Lchurch7 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, That was brave. When my brother was younger him and his friends would each go and buy 3 or so betta and they would fight to death, then they would take the winner and fight him again.


----------



## Betta311 (Sep 17, 2011)

We NEVER pushes it far and it only happened twice till we realized it was mean and we loved them.


----------



## Lchurch7 (Aug 24, 2011)

I never got any animal fighting! You know? Why not just kill yourself in a fight.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

You know, i am surprised that in this forum, members'retalking about betta fighting freely and not having their account suspended or get banned comparing to another one i know that will probably ban both of you already. I'm against betta fighting but it doesn't mean that we can not talk about it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a 6 month old thread.


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> You know, i am surprised that in this forum, members'retalking about betta fighting freely and not having their account suspended or get banned comparing to another one i know that will probably ban both of you already. I'm against betta fighting but it doesn't mean that we can not talk about it.


Its true, we can not just go along thinking everything is fine and dandy. It would be like not knowing poverty is harsh in africa but not sayin anything or being aware of it.


----------



## Betta311 (Sep 17, 2011)

I knoww its wrong,sor ry for sharing my immature experience


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

At least you know now that what you did was wrong but you learned from it.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I've never fought bettas.

But yeah, the five point/five star fighters you find are PK's bred for aggression and nt color or form or anything. They're meant to be sold and bred to people who fight"responsibly" and in tradition. Not for teenagers to get a kick out of.

I don't so much mind it in thailand. Not saying that i like fighting, but i'm not going to lectur that they shouldn't or get heated about it. It's tradition. In the same way many people still practice arranged a marriage, or how some children in other countries work to support their families.
While we may not like it, they aren't us.
I'm sure most of them find it just as stupid how many american kids sit inside all day on computer and playing video games and getting fat. 


o.o
Reading that it all sounds rude, let me just say that's not how it's intended at all but i don't know how to word it better right now. I'm sick and it's late >< I've thought of getting a 'fighter' pk to strengthen my pk line, since they're more"pure".


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We do not condone betta fighting or any other kind of animal abuse here.


----------

